# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Grandson hits some tators.....

## tlmjl

Tre, my grandson....last week he parked 2 out of the park.  They played a double hitter.  He batted probably 7 or 8 times.  2 were jacked out of the park right handed.  He batted left handed and gapped the center and right fielder for an inside the park home run.  Total of tators for the day.....3.  This one went to center field yesterday.

Tre will be a freshman this year...

Oldest son was there and said the center fielder just stood there and watched it go over the fence.

In all my years with being around kids I have never seen a kid with this much potential...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-05-2022),Lone Gunman (06-05-2022),old dog (06-05-2022),Swedgin (06-06-2022)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Is he on the school team or is that Babe Ruth league.

----------

tlmjl (06-05-2022)

----------


## tlmjl

Traveling team...he has been on it for 3 or 4 years.  Next year he will be on the high school team here in town and then in the summer he will play Legion ball.  They played their last 3 weekends in KC.  3 weeks ago they won the tournament. 

He does have a passion for baseball and football....We are hoping his baseball skills earn him a scholarship in college.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-05-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Mark this thread.

Kid could be a future Babe Ruth.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-05-2022),tlmjl (06-05-2022)

----------


## tlmjl

> Mark this thread.
> 
> Kid could be a future Babe Ruth.


Hoping for D1 school...first year out of high school will be JUCO.  Allen County College is less than a mile from home.

At least he will (hopefully) get a ride on his athletic ability.

----------

Authentic (06-05-2022)

----------

